# Difference between Diamond resale points deed vs RTU



## Kamaisy (Nov 23, 2021)

Just want to know the basic difference.  I plan to use the points at Lake Tahoe throughout the ski season, short and last minute trips.  Should I be looking for RTU resale or deeded resale?  Or does  it not make a difference for my intended purpose?

Thank you!


----------

